# Recommendations For A Good Tripod...



## Dave Winters (May 23, 2016)

...That won't break the bank.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 23, 2016)

I have been using this one for many years. Works great and light weight.


Amazon.com : Sunpak 59.4-Inch PlatinumPlus 5800D Digital Tripod with 2 Quick Release Plates and Case for Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax and Sony Digital Cameras : Camera & Photo


----------



## navyjoe (May 23, 2016)

*The short answer...it depends*

So to answer your question, it really depends on a ton of variables.  I got into photography long before I started pen turning so I will throw out a few opinions to hopefully point you in the right direction.  I have to assume that this is for indoor product style photography.

The type of camera you plan to use matters.  If you buy a cheap, light weight tripod and try and shove a large DSLR camera on it you will have nothing but issues.  If you plan on using a small, compact point and shoot camera really most tripods will work indoors.  So I will assume you have some type of DSLR or heavier camera.

I prefer carbon fiber because it is lighter, but I tend to drag my tripod all over trying to take landscape photos.  If weight is not an issue you can go to aluminum or steel.  They are cheaper but far more difficult to transport around.  If you go carbon fiber Manfrotto has been nothing but excellent for me.

I can feel this post running long so I will cut it short here and summarize.  If you are indoors with a point and shoot camera on a tight budget then roll on down to wally world or any discount store with $25 and grab what they have it will work fine since you do not need to contend with wind or odd vibrations since you are in a controlled environment with a lightweight camera.  If you have a DLSR (Canon Rebel, Nikon D3100 or anything similar) you may need to up the ante and get a better tripod.  If you plan on extensively using the tripod or using it outside of pen photography then I HIGHLY recommend investing in a sturdy tripod with a ball head.  It is literally the foundation of your photos and a $200 will save you multitudes of frustration later.

Links:  If I were to get a tripod for product photography and nothing else, I would consider something similar to this:

http://smile.amazon.com/Ravelli-Pro...ure_keywords_browse-bin:3495707011,7803926011

It is low cost (<$40), has a ball head included, and can do a multitude of things.  I have used Ravelli before, customer service is great.  My Ravelli is extremely heavy so I only use it indoors.  This one is about 5 lbs so not bad.  

Hope this helped and wasn't just some strange guy rambling on.


----------



## carlmorrell (May 23, 2016)

I am on tripod #4.  I expect I will never need another one. Manfrotto puts others to shame.


----------



## HamTurns (May 23, 2016)

I just replaced my Manfrotto with this Ravelli APGL4 from Amazon
Amazon.com : Ravelli APGL4 New Professional 70" Tripod with Adjustable Pistol Grip Head and Heavy Duty Carry Bag : Camera Tripod : Camera & Photo
The Manfrotto was nice, and lasted about 5 years, but the plastic leg locks all started breaking so that went in the trash.
My new one is heavier, and I've found it to be more stable.  Good luck picking one out.

Happy Turning - Tom


----------



## chet0213 (May 23, 2016)

I use a Vanguard Alta Pro 254CT.  Came with a superb ball head and is carbon so it has great vibration dampening.  Was the best carbon tripod for the money at right around $230.  Customer service has been great when i called to get some questions answered and has a great warranty.  I looked at others like Manfrotto as well but i just could not beat the price for a carbon tripod wit a ball head and great construction at that price.


----------



## Whaler (May 23, 2016)

I like Manfroto.
I have this tripod: http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-055...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01

With this head: http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-488...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


----------



## Ironwood (May 23, 2016)

Another vote for Vanguard, I've got the Abeo 363 it came with a very heavy duty ballhead. Good bang for buck. Handles everything from pen photography to birding with my 150-600mm lens.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 23, 2016)

Lots of good suggestions. 

Based on my limited research and overall great reviews, I've got this one on my wish list currently: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NO1TFB2...lid=2LY9FXI54VZ1X&coliid=I3VNCOO7ZUT0DC&psc=1


----------



## Sylvanite (May 23, 2016)

This one also gets good reviews, and is cheap.  Weight is a trade-off.  Lightweight tripods are easier to carry, heavy ones are inherently more stable.  Just make sure you get one that is stiff enough that it holds the camera without wobbling.

I'm still using an inexpensive Velbon Victory 480 tripod I bought 35 years ago.  It was made for video cameras so it has a pan head instead of a ball head, but it works just fine.  I have yet to feel the need to spend more money on a big-name tripod.

Good luck with whatever you decide to get,
Eric


----------



## farmer (May 26, 2016)

*Bank*



Dave Winters said:


> ...That won't break the bank.
> Thanks in advance!



Tripods run from 5 bucks into the thousands .
Could you please post a budget .

I have a manfrotto 3031  tripod I bought used out of the wanted for sale section of a photography forum called Photography on the net , AKA  ( POTN )
I paid 150.00 for my Manfrotto  3031 with a 055 ball head  with the RC2 connections , which I don't like ...
Take note on how the tower piece can slide back and forth toward or away from the product on the table .
Manfrotto tripods are OK , not the best but  not the worst.

PS the lens I am using requires me to be on top of my work, most of you will never need to be in as close to the pen as I am because of the 17mm lens .




PS   That is the wrong angle to photograph at, sense that photograph I have lowered the camera .

If you are going to be using a large lite tent then the tripod I use can hold the camera inside the tent.
I hang a one gallon jug of water of the back end of the tripod and the is loop made so weights can be hung of the tripod to make it more stable .


----------



## DLGunn (May 28, 2016)

I used the same one Sylvanite linked to. I only use it in my shop for photos and videos. It's light weight but has worked for me. If I was looking for one to carry our somewhere I would get a heavier one.


----------



## jpford (May 31, 2016)

I bought this one a few months ago. It's sturdy, light, very reliable and has good features.

Sunpak 8001 UT Tripod with 3-Way Pan / Tilt Head 620-080 B&H

JP Ford


----------

